# Caption this.



## IKE (Jan 30, 2018)

"A CAT *???*"........"whaddya mean you're gonna get a cat ???"


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2018)

We're out of dog bones!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 30, 2018)

gotta put a forum touch to this;


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2018)

What!!!! You switched to decaf......


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 30, 2018)

When we each said we're ready for our portion of meat, we didn't mean THAT type of dog pound!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 30, 2018)

What do ya mean *No More Treats???!*:disillusionment:


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2018)

You're going wearing THAT?


----------



## twinkles (Jan 30, 2018)

those drops you put in my eyes feel funny


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2018)

The vet's  gonna do THAT ???!

Wish I'd been a  GIRL  dog  instead !!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 30, 2018)

"Are ya gonna eat ALL of it??"


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

It's bath time, who's first?


----------



## oldman (Jan 31, 2018)

"OMG, would you please do that in the bathroom?"


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2018)

my eyes are still dilated from the eye exam


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 4, 2018)

They look like my dogs when they saw me naked ! LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

You actually called Cesar Millan???!!!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 7, 2018)

Good One, SeaBreeze!

Hal  (Cesar admits that he *trains *the owners and coaches their dogs.)


----------



## TonyK (Feb 7, 2018)

What do you mean we are going to be in "Three Dogs And A Baby?"


----------

